
Facebook paid £2.9m tax on £840m profits made outside US - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/dec/23/facebook-tax-profits-outside-us
======
Cbasedlifeform
How to win friends and influence people... or something like that. FB is
already in hot water in the EU over its privacy policies (or lack thereof).
One of these days they will pay the price for all this sleazy and greedy
behaviour.

